# Recommend me a...



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a headset for my gaming set up and wanted to know what your opinions and recommendations are? 

Preferably I want to be able to use them on both my PS4 and Xbox One as I would prefer to have just one pair. I'm look to spend around 50£, although will pay a bit more for the right one, for a mid range headset. 

Also do you recommend any headsets specific for either the PS4 or Xbox One? I'd rather buy two good headsets than comprise because of the consoles.

So far I've been looking at ones by Turtle Beach and the official headsets made by Playstation and Xbox.

Thanks in advance,

Sutty


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

The Turtle Beach ones seem to be the ones that are always recommended online etc. Thats what i was going to get before i discovered my VMODA headphones have a mic on them that works perfectly well.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got the Turtle Beach Stealth 500x and they are fantastic, the battery lasts ages and 7.1 surround is fantastic. The newer 800x also gets good reviews but poorer battery life (my mate loves his but the batter life difference is noticeable)

All depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had 2 turtle beach headsets recently and they are not what they used to be, both failed within a few months.

I have bought these now and the quality of them is absolutely amazing and the sound output is much better than the TBs I was using before hand.

They are also rated exceptionally well and very popular.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00SAYCXWG/ref=twister_B00SVE08FE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I got my set for £64 so not sure why the price has jumped up a little.

I use the headset for my business so I sit with it on all day every weekday talking to clients and then I use it for occasional gaming in the evening and weekend nights. By far the best headset I've had. I just hope it lasts longer then the TB ones.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I've had 2 turtle beach headsets recently and they are not what they used to be, both failed within a few months.
> 
> I have bought these now and the quality of them is absolutely amazing and the sound output is much better than the TBs I was using before hand.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, they look good although 72£ nearly now!

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> I've got the Turtle Beach Stealth 500x and they are fantastic, the battery lasts ages and 7.1 surround is fantastic. The newer 800x also gets good reviews but poorer battery life (my mate loves his but the batter life difference is noticeable)
> 
> All depends on how much you want to spend.


Cheerst I'll check them out mate 😊

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

markcaughey said:


> The Turtle Beach ones seem to be the ones that are always recommended online etc. Thats what i was going to get before i discovered my VMODA headphones have a mic on them that works perfectly well.


Yeah they were big when I was really into my gaming back in the late 2000s, still seem to be a popular choice now too.

Sutty


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I always buy razer products for gaming. Mic input headset and for my Mac I've got everything from game pads, keyboards mouse Matt & 26 button mouse 

Amazing quality products.
Another option is Astro which is also used in pro gaming


----------

